

Keyboardio – a keyboard for uncompromising typists - talles
http://keyboard.io

======
CmonDev
Combination of wood and plastic is ugly. They should've made wooden keys at
least: [http://www.amazon.co.uk/Handmade-Bamboo-Wooden-Wireless-
Keyb...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Handmade-Bamboo-Wooden-Wireless-
Keyboard/dp/B00A2V3DAQ)

